# Bike Trial downtown Zurich



## deja vu (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## skithe49th (Jul 28, 2009)

sick shots! what sorta lighting you use it looks real good?


----------



## polymoog (Jul 29, 2009)

Great pics, really cool angles


----------



## 250Gimp (Jul 29, 2009)

Sweet shots!!!  Good lighting to combat the sun!!

Your timing on the action is perfect as well!


----------



## schumionbike (Aug 15, 2009)

love that second shot!!! the effect from the splashing water is insane!!!


----------

